# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Insects on the move

## gavin

Annual migrations above us .... 

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/...ating-above-us

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Nice link, thanks Gavin.  Next time I see geese fly overhead, I'll picture 20,000 invisible reindeer flying overhead.  (Santa's?).
Kitta

----------

